# What symbol is this on the walking stick?



## liddiz10 (May 6, 2016)

Can anybody tell something about this walking stick? What is the symbol?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome! Do you know any history on your cane? I'm not familiar with the symbols. Could be a highly stylized monogram with the letters L O or even L I. They could also be Masonic symbols. The eye in that case would be the all seeing eye of god.

These are just guesses.

If you knew who the original owner was it might give you some idea of what they might really represent.

Rodney


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Seems pretty close to something the Odd Fellows fraternal organization might use. Tho' they often just used a 3 link chain with the initial FLT inside each link, there is often an all seeing eye as well. One of the symbols seems like and I to me, and the other like a blend of the letters T & L. Don't see the F in it. Maybe and Oddfellow who had the initials T. F.?


----------



## liddiz10 (May 6, 2016)

Than you for answers. It belonged to my great grandfather who lived in stockholm in the early 1900s. His name was Nils Olof Lidin.

Do you think such a walking stick could be worth anything?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm guessing with the name Lidin that it would be a stylized L. If the handle is silver it would at least be worth it's weight. Personally I think it would be worth more to you as a heirloom.


----------



## liddiz10 (May 6, 2016)

Thank you. I agree.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

There is a market for antique canes. I don't know enough to give you an accurate answer for value. I know I've seen at least a few dealers online that specialize in antique walking sticks. One of them can probably give you an accurate appraisal.

Personally, if it was my great grandfather's I wouldn't sell it.

Back then men carried sticks as part of what they wore more than as walking aids. It would be the equivalent of a nice watch or other fashion accessory.

Can we see a picture of the complete stick?

Rodney


----------

